

Content Believes in Second Chances - elubow
http://simplereach.com/blog/content-believes-in-second-chances/

======
andremalan
Awesome. It's interesting to see that the data doesn't support the existence
of "evergreen" and instead, what we see as "evergreen" is just content that
gets resurrected on a very regular basis.

------
h55nick
great read.

